# keith michaels insurance



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

big thanks to jeremy for getting my quote down to £850:clap: 
aged 32, 6yrs ncb protected, R34 GT-R, mods covered like for like ( induction, exahust, splitfires, twin plate clutch, suspension, and brake upgrade ), 8000 miles a year, and for £60 a time they will cover me on track.

A-Plan came in cheapest at £815 but no track cover( thanks anyway lads )


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

Big thumbs up for these from me as well. Always Gary Moulsen I deal with for various cars over the years, Impreza Type R, Golf GT TDI, heavily modified rover turbo (90% bhp increase)

changed from the golf to the skyline just there so not a full years, just a recalculation for the remainder of the year I'm on at the moment, worked out to roughly £900/£950 a year though.

R32 GTR , 27, 8 years NCB protected (since I got my first car no accidents) , 11 points in the last 5 years (8 of them still live on licence) , mods covered like for like (bride seats, exhaust, engine damper, uprated intercooler, boost controller etc etc)

Didn't ask about track cover, have never bothered with it before and been lucky not to have any bumps, for £60 a pop might change that though.

Ross


----------

